# shorewall on centos 6



## captain black (May 10, 2011)

hello
I am new to centos 6. I want to install shorewall on my computer but i am not able to install it.Please give me intsruction to install shorewall in centos6


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Have a look at How To Set Up Shorewall (Shoreline) 4.0 Firewall On CentOS 5.1. I know that this isn't CentOS 6 but it should do the trick.


----------

